# "The Big Guy" Ryback RULES



## Y2Jbabyy (Apr 27, 2013)

I actually enjoyed his promo and his character is not too bad. I hope they build him up as this massive bully. Actually finding myself interested in what he is going to be doing going forward.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Ryback.*

I've found it interesting for the past month or so. It seems like it's the longest running story right now and the weird thing is, he doesn't even have an opponent as of yet. I wonder who that'll be


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback.*

It's his last shot imo. If he's not able to make this character work, he's done.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Ryback.*

For some reason i want him to fight Roman Reigns


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Ryback.*

This angle absolutely screams "pick on someone your own size." I'm hoping that we get a program with Big Show and Ryback after Summerslam. I understand why they didn't do it when Big Show first came back, there wouldn't be a good build for a match.


----------



## Barking_titus (Jul 27, 2013)

The promo tonight was hilarious!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RoadDoggJJ (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Ryback.*

This promo was the most entertaining I've ever found Ryback.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback.*

I can't believe I am saying this, but I love Ryback's new character. It just comes across as natural and very 
entertaining.


----------



## Harbinger (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Ryback.*

They're probably leading to Show/Ryback. Sorta like what they tried with Henry but without, ya know, the whole fucking it up part. For some reason he seems way more comfortable in this role. As long as its an auxiliary piece and not a main attraction I'm ok with it.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback.*

Perhaps they should follow Ryback walking down the beach kicking sand in everyone's face. He unwittingly walks up to a large beach umbrella concealing the person lying behind it. When he flips up the umbrella and kicks sand on the occupant Big Show reaches up and chokes him.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I want Ryback in every Be A Star add now. His vest looked so funny and he isn't going anywhere. The ship on Ryback has sailed.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Bully Ry for World Champion.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Ryback.*



Bryan D. said:


> It's his last shot imo. If he's not able to make this character work, he's done.


Honestly, I think that WWE is setting him up for failure.

The problem with a bully character is that it won't last long as it's way too one dimensional. Bully Ray made it work in TNA, but that's because his character had layers. Ryback's character is basically arrive, bully and throw some random person, leave. Eventually, he'll lose a feud with someone and that will ruin this character's credibility as he won't be able to recover.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Ryback.*



CaptainObvious said:


> Honestly, I think that WWE is setting him up for failure.
> 
> The problem with a bully character is that it won't last long as it's way too one dimensional. Bully Ray made it work in TNA, but that's because his character had layers. Ryback's character is basically arrive, bully and throw some random person, leave. Eventually, he'll lose a feud with someone and that will ruin this character's credibility as he won't be able to recover.


Agreed Bully characters suck, and I think even Bully Rey's character kind've sucked. He only got over because of his mic work, not his character. But a bully gimmick in WWE wouldn't really work. Who's he going to pick on? The only people he would pick on are guys lower on the roster but that's not really good if you're looking to be in the Main Event scene, and most main event wrestlers are all tough guys so a bully gimmick wouldn't really work on them.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

The way Ryback was tonight is the way he always should be. No heavy breathing, no goldberg faces, no weird headshaking just this way! Honestly if this is the new Ryback I can definitly get behind him.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I've been enjoying his recent work. I don't like count out finishes though. If the Bully Ry character doesn't pan out, he could always become Bully Rye, the man who beats people up backstage with a giant loaf of bread. :side:


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Lol yeah it's pretty funny. It aint his forte, but he's trying to make it work. He was at his best when he just debuted as Ryback, but they put him against Punk way too soon, that was so bad. The crowd loved Ryback!


----------



## MarbleRollins (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I agree; I`m really enjoying the new mocking, bullying Ryback. It seems like he`s finally settling into his role as a heel. I always liked how he`d call his opponents "stupid" in the ring and I actually find myself laughing when he mocks the crowd or his opponents now. When he first turned heel and was just spouting off "Ryback rules" in promos, it didn`t seem as natural as it is now that he`s much more of a bully. I like the direction he`s going in now.

I also agree that a Big Show/Ryback feud would be great now that Show`s back as a face.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Why does he keep saying ''RYBACK RULZ!'' ?


:hayden3:ryback


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

The segment on Smackdown worked pretty well. Better than anything else Ryback has done.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Ryback has been pretty entertaining ever since he stopped being a lil' bitch.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Ryback.*



Bryan D. said:


> It's his last shot imo. *If he's not able to make this character work*, he's done.


More like if WWE books the character like a loser. Ryback will get the character over as long as he keeps up the good work, its simply a question of whether or not WWE can finally book him effectively against high profile guys.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Hahaha he should of feud a small jobber for two months and humiliate him to the extreme that would be hilarious.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

He's been gold since that tweak, i love that gimmick but yeah im quite concern if it can last more than a few weeks


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

1.Rybitch
2.Crybitch
3.Bully (i approve)


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Ryback the bully*



Brodus Clay said:


> Hahaha he should of feud a small jobber for two months and humiliate him to the extreme that would be hilarious.


exactly, makes you wish Rey Mysterio was around.

Ryback is making the most of what he's given and that interview was pretty good.

Fuck it, bring back the 2 jobbers thing he did when he first debuted. But give him a mic on his way to the ring.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Never thought I'd say this, but I'm liking the new Ryback persona. Reminds me of Big Bossman in 2000 when he would push around guys like Dean Malenko and Crash Holly. 

Everybody hates a bully who picks on the little guys, so hopefully the WWE continues with this angle rather than have him lose his next feud to somebody like The Big Show, otherwise it would be a total and utter colossal waste of time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ryback is a badass bully. The robotic face Ryback was kinda bogus, with his facial expressions and overdone enunciation. But now, he's just a badass who walks with sort of a head bob, and just wants to kick ass. I loved the ambulance intros.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Not gonna lie, I burst out in to laughter when he mocked Renee. This has potential.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

he's hilarious as a bully. never been better.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Bully R(a)y! :bully3


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Bully Ry


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Loved every minute of that segment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

:bully4

In B4 Brooke Hogan joins WWE


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

is this his 25th chance yet?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I just realized something. "RYBACK RULES." He's a bully, saying he rules. Dear God...


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I came up with this idea for his character over two months ago, and posted it several times on this forum. Check my history. In other words I like the direction they are taking with him right now. It's like they are restarting him from a creative standpoint. Even the jeans, and leather biker vest image was nice to. I found him to be a bit nervous, and it's likely because Ryan Reeves is just a nice guy so portraying a bully is going to take time for him. The tone of his voice kept changing so you know he was nervous, and likely didn't want to hurt the man in those spots.

I think he should keep the bully gimmick going, but don't end up looking like Bully Ray in the process. I honestly feel that he should go on another streak as well. He could be that bully that no one can shut up, or stop. It would instantly give him credibility again. Have him squash Christian, and have him start bullying Darren Young for being "gay". Hell, have him force one of the Diva's to be his valet when he walks to the ring. Change his wrestling attire to just wrestling trunks, and not the double singlet. Make him a total bad ass, but a heel.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I like it. Pretty fucking funny TBH.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

So he's going to pick on somebody who looks like a regular guy who will end up sticking up for himself and beating Ryback. Sami Zayn looks like a pretty regular dude...


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I think it's funny because he's so burried and it's like Creative is just making up his scenes like 5 minutes beforehand.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

this shit was fucking awful hahaha


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Ryback does a good job coming across just a plain jerk with this bully gimmick he's doing right now. Wouldn't surprise me if he ends up feuding with Big Show in a "pick on someone your own size" like angle soon.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Been a fan since he first came back from his injury and while spotty booking fucked his momentum up to the point of being irritating, I'm glad that they've finally got something promising with him as a heel. Looking forward to him getting a renewed push out of this, preferably a world title run while under Vince's wing.



Y2Jbabyy said:


>


Poor Drake. :lol


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I'm surprised that Ryback has had as many gimmicks as he's had in such a short amount of time. At Wrestlemania he was a badass face. Then he turned into a heel badass. Then he was sore loser/cryback. Then he turned into a cocky badass. Now he's a bully? Good grief.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

He needs to give someone a wedgie or a swirly. Maybe steal their lunch money and throw them in a locker?


----------



## TheMizfitWF (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

To anyone saying Ryback isn't going to make it because he won't be in the main event scene: You guys are morons.

You don't need to be in the ME, just give him something to do. You have a physically impressive superstar at the age of 35, at least let his work pay off and do something on TV. That's a blessing on its own.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*



SideburnGuru said:


> I just realized something. "RYBACK RULES." He's a bully, saying he rules. Dear God...


fpalm even wwe can't resist eightiestalgia


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

*His segment last night with the "cold soup" was painfully cringeworthy. Ryback has no charisma :/ it's a shame because I was so excited for him to return about 18 months ago but now I'm so over him.*


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I am waiting for Ryback to bully females to get legendary heat. unlikely but would give him main event heel heat


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*



Gaston said:


> I am waiting for Ryback to bully females to get legendary heat.


Won't happen, since no one promotes misogyny like Gaston.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

he's actually funny

but boy how much he's dropped off since last year.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

They seriously need to show Ryback at a playground bullying little kids. Comedy gold at it's finest.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

This gimmick actually seems really solid and has potential for some great comedy segments. I've always thought Ryback improved massively on the mic when he became a heel as he wasn't as limited and had more to work with. Ryback as a bitchy, Whiny bullying WHC could be a good thing and at the very least fairly entertaining.


----------



## CMSTAR (Apr 14, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I think im one of the few that has always liked Ryback and i think if this is done correctly could make him relevant again. loved his segment last night:ex:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I can't lie, I'm actually enjoying the Bully Ry segments.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I'm pretty sure they were about to have him feud with Sheamus before his injury. Now they're gonna have him bully people around and beat up Kofi Kingston again. But yeah, Sheamus vs Ryback is probably a lock for a mid-card match at Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

He's playing a good heel at the moment. I laughed so hard when he threw that guy through a table a few weeks ago.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

He should drop the name Ryback, and call himself "The Big, Bad, Wolf" Ryan Reeves. lol.

He could talk about how he is the "top dog" in the WWE, and that everyone else around him are nothing, but a bunch of pigs. Ryback says that hardly any body fat on his body, and that he is built like a Titan chiseled from stone. I think along with this bully character he is developing he should obsess about his body, and physique.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*



truk83 said:


> He should drop the name Ryback, and call himself "The Big, Bad, Wolf" Ryan Reeves. lol.
> 
> He could talk about how he is the "top dog" in the WWE, and that everyone else around him are nothing, but a bunch of pigs. Ryback says that hardly any body fat on his body, and that he is built like a Titan chiseled from stone. I think along with this bully character he is developing he should obsess about his body, and physique.


The next Scott Steiner tbh.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Ryback the bully angle ?*

with Ryback bullying smaller workers every week and the (Be A Star)being referred to by king and cole this will clearly leading to someone (a debuting nxt wrestler)standing up to him and give him a real fight despite looking way smaller in size
but who?
Sami Zayn? Corey Graves?

i can only see these two being used from nxt if this will be the pay off of this stupid angle


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Is going to be Rey Mysterio or Evan Bourne vs. Ryback


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

Can't wait to see Ryback vs. Hornswoggle.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully*



Headliner said:


> They seriously need to show Ryback at a playground bullying little kids. Comedy gold at it's finest.


I immediately thought of this (beginning at 1:05)


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

what should happen is Ryback is messing with a costume tailor, and then RVD interferes; leading to a Leotard on a poll match!

seriously. I'm not joking. What else should they do?


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

*Who loves Ryback's new Bully Gimmick*

IMO its great

Those two vignettes were awesome :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Who loves Ryback's new Bully Gimmick*

He was better as face and should never have turned. He was getting pops and people were chanting along with him. But this bully gimmick has been pretty funny.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

There good for a quick laugh.... Hopefully he stays like this for the rest of his career and out of the main event picture. (where he belongs)


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Who loves Ryback's new Bully Gimmick*

I'm sure school bullies love it.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Ryback is a great heel.


----------



## MickeyMouse (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

i loved ryback the bully, lol. probably the best heel character atm. very underrated. whenever i see one of his segments where he beats the shit out of people, i actually expect someone to kick his ass and save the victim. that's how a heel works.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I've never been a fan of Ryback until recently :lmao

He plays the 80's cliched high school bully so well, i'm a fan.


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

He's getting better and better week after week. Really adapting to the role well.

He should still be a monster face though. At least he's trying his best to salvage the situation though.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Hopefully he feuds with Sami Zayn.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I went off on this in my last video, but here was my idea. 

Ryback could call in his family members: Ry-Biff Tannen, Ry-Bulk & Skull, & Ry-ger Klotz and they could form a stable....The Ry-Bullies! 

And then they can feud with The Cobra Kai from Karate Kid & The Gang Green Gang from Powerpuff Girls and have the first ever three way War Games Match!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

It'll take something special to top the "shower scene" from last night.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

It's actually HILARIOUS, it's funny how far he's fell really in 8 months, but this gimmick is brilliant, I laugh, I am invested in him for once and I do feel this leads to Zayn's main roster debut, I'm all for it.


----------



## The Death Rattle (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I'm very much enjoying what I've seen out of Ryback lately. The booking of this guy went way off the tracks after the Punk match at Hell in a Cell. However, WWE seems to have found a way to work it into a storyline for him. Ryback goes from the human wrecking ball to a consistent loser on pay per views. After another defeat at WrestleMania, he snaps and blames Cena of all people. Ryback, image wise, starts looking as he currently does. It's just image though, and he continues to lose to the point of quitting against Miz (sigh, I was there live for that match). So what does he do? He starts bullying people as a way to re-establish himself as a force in his own head. I feel that is a nice bit of angle weaving that we commonly don't get. 

Plus how can you not love that segment during Summerslam?
"The big guy doesn't like cold soup".


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



TripleG said:


> I went off on this in my last video, but here was my idea.
> 
> Ryback could call in his family members: Ry-Biff Tannen, Ry-Bulk & Skull, & Ry-ger Klotz and they could form a stable....The Ry-Bullies!
> 
> And then they can feud with The Cobra Kai from Karate Kid & The Gang Green Gang from Powerpuff Girls and have the first ever three way War Games Match!


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I can't help but think this is just Rybacks last step twords being a mid-carder. Dude has been beat over and over again, and now it feels like there just building him up as this big bully with these little segments. We'll probably see him squash Justin Gabriel and Zack Ryder a few more times, then "insert random face" finally stands up to Ryback and beats the bully.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

this popup when i see Ryback Bullying..





"want to bully on someone Ryback? Try to Bully Brock Lesnar" Ryback vs Brock Lesnar...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I don't care what it means for his future booking; that RAW promo was pretty great.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I'm finding him hilarious, esp his segment with Renee and the cold soup skit at Summerslam. I always have a good laugh when he mocks someone's voice :lmao


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I'm absolutely loving this, I think Ryback finally has something.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I really like the idea of him doing this for a few weeks and eventually doing it to someone who's actually being called up from NXT, Generico or Chris Hero maybe, and absolutely getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

The idea is really good but how they could but this gimmick in the ring?


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

"PICK IT UP!

WHAT ARE YOU DOING?"

gods, totally hilarious but when they went in the shower it felt like Ryback was minutes away from bumming him


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

As long as they keep him as a legitimate threat I have no problem with it. But if he turns into a bully against little guys, bitch against bigger people than I'll be pissed.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

How is Ryback bullying guys less than half his size supposed to do him any good? Now he looks even more pathetic than before. He just gets worse and worse.


----------



## Fred Spoila (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Ryback Is TalentLESS.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

He is growing on me.

Send help.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Ryback the bully segments are funny as hell!*

This is hilarious as hell! Out of no where he pops up, yelling "hey" and bullies the fuck outta some random guy. 





Are you guys enjoying this gimmick of Ryback? What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Ryback the bully segments are funny as hell!*

Yeh its quite entertaining.

I do wonder who it will be that is the superhero that will stop the evil bully Ryback thou.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully segments are funny as hell!*

Big show probably. It should be BIG E though, he could use the push.


----------



## Pink Princess (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: Ryback the bully segments are funny as hell!*

I find him funny too he's alot better now he is a "bully"


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

*Re: Ryback the bully segments are funny as hell!*

if by funny you mean cringe worthy and embarrassing to watch as a wrestling fan

i agree. hilllllarrrriioouss


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully segments are funny as hell!*

These segments make me lol. IMO this is the only way Ryback is ever entertaining.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Ryback the bully segments are funny as hell!*

As long as he isn't wrestling can I enjoy these segments.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully segments are funny as hell!*



Pink Princess said:


> I find him funny too he's alot better now he is a "bully"


Me too. But don't understand why they doing this every time when they are B.A = Don't be a Bully, Be a Star loool


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Its obviously goin to end with someone beating Ryback and beating the bully 

Should av him on a rampage cant wait to see him power bomb brad maddox thru a glass window


----------



## C-M Punk (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

*PICK IT UP!*


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



C-M Punk said:


> *PICK IT UP!*


*GO GET IT!*


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Not gonna lie, that shower scene looked like something directly from a gritty prison movie! lmao 
All that was missing was a dropped piece of soap. :lol


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I like the idea of Big E using this to turn baby face. Beat him with a 5 count and start his roll to the top.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



CripplerXFace said:


> *GO GET IT!*


*WHAT ARE YOU DOING?*


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



Jimshine said:


> *WHAT ARE YOU DOING?*


*_BIG SLAP IN THE FACE_*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Looks like they are borrowing from Bully Ray's character for this one.

The segments haven't really done it for me, it sucks Ryback isn't as good on the mic as Bully, because I like those type of promos (the ones Bully cuts) but idk, the whole bullying random people thing just isn't doing anything for me, they need to expand this character & have him in a feud or something.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Looks like they are borrowing from Bully Ray's character for this one.
> 
> The segments haven't really done it for me, it sucks Ryback isn't as good on the mic as Bully, because I like those type of promos (the ones Bully cuts) but idk, the whole bullying random people thing just isn't doing anything for me, they need to expand this character & have him in a feud or something.


Bully Ray isn't a believable bully. Ryback is one of the guys I legitimately would think twice about pissing off. Regardless of if he can really fight or not he's intimidating as hell. Ryback, Lesnar, Henry, Meng, Goldberg, etc are guys that fit that mold. Bully Ray is pure Kayfabe. I'd wouldn't hesitate standing up to Bully Ray. Devon is more intimidating than he is.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Look at this clown Bully-Ray..











And look at Bully-back:










This really shows the difference between the product WWE has vs TNA. Bully is top tier on the mic but Ryback as a bully is top tier for what he is suppose to be doing. Every single promo he has cut as the bully is gold. 

Ryback looks like a bully naturally even if he is the nicest guy in the world. Bully Ray looks like the fat guy next door that parks his cars on the lawn and has a camaro on blocks in the driveway


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



King BOOKAH said:


> Bully Ray isn't a believable bully. Ryback is one of the guys I legitimately would think twice about pissing off. Regardless of if he can really fight or not he's intimidating as hell. Ryback, Lesnar, Henry, Meng, Goldberg, etc are guys that fit that mold. Bully Ray is pure Kayfabe. I'd wouldn't hesitate standing up to Bully Ray. Devon is more intimidating than he is.





King BOOKAH said:


> Look at this clown Bully-Ray..
> 
> And look at Bully-back:
> 
> ...


I generally agree, Ryback looks a bit more the part than Bully, but Bully is alot better at playing a Bully & thats what it comes down to, remember this is wrestling.

Bully is still a big guy, its not like its Daniel Bryan or Austin Aries trying to play the big Bully, Ryback is a bit bigger, but Bully is still very big, and he is far & away better at playing the Bully.

Plus he's entertaining, I don't think Ryback is nearly as entertaining as Bully.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I generally agree, Ryback looks a bit more the part than Bully, but Bully is alot better at playing a Bully & thats what it comes down to, remember this is wrestling.
> 
> Bully is still a big guy, its not like its Daniel Bryan or Austin Aries trying to play the big Bully, Ryback is a bit bigger, but Bully is still very big, and he is far & away better at playing the Bully.
> 
> Plus he's entertaining, I don't think Ryback is nearly as entertaining as Bully.


This is one of the more intelligent, and strong debates I have read on here in some time. Both of you make great points on whether, or not he is playing the role well in comparison to Bull Ray. Hats off to both of you. I think on one hand he does "look" the role of a bully, but Bully Ray sounds more natural on the mic. If Ryback can just calm down, and let things flow naturally he will own this character. I say give him back his cowboy hat, wrangler jeans, and leather vest. When you piss him off, you have to give him 50 push ups. He should do this to the Divas first.


----------



## puppetmasterXO (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

It's pretty funny.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

What a rip-off i noticed it at Raw.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



King BOOKAH said:


> Look at this clown Bully-Ray..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about this picture









Also you do realise Bully Ray is 2 inches taller and weighs as much a Ryback right? And that he's a better wrestler and talker right? 

WWE-marks...


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



J.S. said:


> How about this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're out of your mind he is ONE inch taller and 20lbs lighter not to mention the difference in physique and general way he carries his mass. Bully Ray doesn't LOOK like a Bully to me.. He reminds me of the douchebag who THOUGHT people were scared of him cause he was fat or chubby and bigger than the other kids where as Ryback is over 290lbs of pure muscle mass... You wouldn't be able to tell that 1" height difference but that 20lb difference, and lets be honest, about a 8% difference in body fat. Its like comparing the Blob to the Juggernaut.

I'm far from a WWE-Mark but you TNA knuckle draggers and unwashed masses crack me up if you think that "Buh Buh Duddly" is anything close to intimidating then you have to be one of the people who take kayfabe a little too serious and actually think CM Punk could beat up Lesnar or Bryan could take out Cena.


It's just make believe..


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I'm sorry but are there people comparing Ryback to BULLY FUCKING RAY?

BULLY FUCKING RAY is carrying TNA on his back right now ever since he first held the title and Ryback is just starting to get interesting. BULLY FUCKING RAY has a heavy New York accent which doesn't really sound pleasant even if he's saying the nicest thing in the world, whereas Ryback comes off as a bit scripted and unnatural.

BULLY FUCKING RAY has the mic skills of a GOAT whereas Ryback has a mic-skills of a potato which hasn't even been peeled off yet. 

Ryback's is starting to get a hand of things and it should be fucking weeks before they bring in a guy that can stand up to Ryback.

NEVER, EVER, FUCKING AGAIN, compare the GOD BULLY FUCKING RAY to Ryback. You goons.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I mean look how hard they have to try to make him look mean. Wrap him in chains.. Put corny 5150 stamps on all his new merch... He just doesn't have "IT" from an intimidating stand point to me. He talks the talk but he doesn't look the part half as well as Ryback.

Ryback makes a better Bully and I have no idea how that is debatable? I mean HONESTLY picture this.. Both guys look pissed and are walking through a crowd heading your way oblivious to eachother. Now they are heading in your path so if you avoid one you will for sure bump into the other. Who do you take your risk:

This guy-











Or this guy?


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



Crozer said:


> I'm sorry but are there people comparing Ryback to BULLY FUCKING RAY?
> 
> BULLY FUCKING RAY is carrying TNA on his back right now ever since he first held the title and Ryback is just starting to get interesting. BULLY FUCKING RAY has a heavy New York accent which doesn't really sound pleasant even if he's saying the nicest thing in the world, whereas Ryback comes off as a bit scripted and unnatural.
> 
> ...



Go sit your ass in the corner.. Adults are talking. If you can't READ and COMPREHEND what has been said then do yourself a favor and don't participate. Their mic levels have already been discussed and as far as Rybacks mic skill during his Bully run it has been gold. You don't have to say much when you look like him, its the Goldberg effect. The guys that are the best talks usually HAVE TO BE or else they wouldn't have made it in the first place. (ala Punk)

You made cause Ryback-









?


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

He'll accidentally trash someone like Big Show's stuff when picking on one of these midgets. Like on Raw when he put the guy in the shower with his bag - he'll make a guy take what he thinks is his bag into the shower (or whatever) and the little guy will be like "BUT-" "BUT NOTHING, DO IT NOW!"

Then when he's laughing, Big Show or whomever will be stood behind him less than pleased. Bully learns his lesson - BE A *!


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

You know what would be funny, if he does one of these bully segments then turns around and sees Paul Heyman standing there and Brock behind him, telling him, So you wanna bully someone, eh?? Why don't you try Brock on for size?!


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



lesje said:


> You know what would be funny, if he does one of these bully segments then turns around and sees Paul Heyman standing there and Brock behind him, telling him, So you wanna bully someone, eh?? Why don't you try Brock on for size?!


Would make absolutely ZERO sense story line wise. Those guys are pretty much kayfabe bigger bullies than Ryback.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

:ti _Ryback being compared to the god Bully ray.

Ryback is slow, boring and has no mic skills. One of them can start riots with words, the other is a roidfreak and called himself silverback :ti_


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



King BOOKAH said:


> Would make absolutely ZERO sense story line wise. Those guys are pretty much kayfabe bigger bullies than Ryback.


I know but it would still be funny.


----------



## AliiV (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



King BOOKAH said:


> You're out of your mind he is ONE inch taller and 20lbs lighter not to mention the difference in physique and general way he carries his mass. Bully Ray doesn't LOOK like a Bully to me.. He reminds me of the douchebag who THOUGHT people were scared of him cause he was fat or chubby and bigger than the other kids where as Ryback is over 290lbs of pure muscle mass... You wouldn't be able to tell that 1" height difference but that 20lb difference, and lets be honest, about a 8% difference in body fat. Its like comparing the Blob to the Juggernaut.
> 
> I'm far from a WWE-Mark but you TNA knuckle draggers and unwashed masses crack me up if you think that "Buh Buh Duddly" is anything close to intimidating then you have to be one of the people who take kayfabe a little too serious and actually think CM Punk could beat up Lesnar or Bryan could take out Cena.


Cain Velasquez > Brock Lesnar and he weighs 20+ kilos less and is 2+ inches shorter. And since when did body-fat mean intimidation. I'm pretty sure I'd be more scared of somebody like Joe Jordan than, uh, Zyzz :lmao Del Rio isn't as ripped as Ry but I bet he'd kick his ass in real life.

I don't even watch TNA and I think Ryback's pulling this off perfectly but your reasoning is just so wrong. Muscle mass = toughness, what? Going to the gym doesn't make you hard as much as the guy's in my gym and many others would like to believe.

Edit: Oh and the two gifs you posted actually swayed me more towards Bully if anything.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I wonder can he bully Steph?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



apokalypse said:


> this popup when i see Ryback Bullying..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yeah. Loved that storyline. Lesnar as a face was just great.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



AliiV said:


> Cain Velasquez > Brock Lesnar and he weighs 20+ kilos less and is 2+ inches shorter. And since when did body-fat mean intimidation. I'm pretty sure I'd be more scared of somebody like Joe Jordan than, uh, Zyzz :lmao Del Rio isn't as ripped as Ry but I bet he'd kick his ass in real life.
> 
> I don't even watch TNA and I think Ryback's pulling this off perfectly but your reasoning is just so wrong. Muscle mass = toughness, what? Going to the gym doesn't make you hard as much as the guy's in my gym and many others would like to believe.
> 
> Edit: Oh and the two gifs you posted actually swayed me more towards Bully if anything.


You completely missed the point. Ryback is physically more intimidating not from just muscle mass.. I'm not even the one who brought up size so a little comprehension would have got you past that. I know they are both big boys, my original argument is overall looks. Buh Buh looks dumb as hell and about as intimidating as the fat kid that ate paste in grade school all growed up (hell that was his original gimmick..) Ryback has the scowl and has the face and build of the ideal and picturesque bully. That's just a fact. He's the cartoon version of every bully/meathead/super jock ever created in the history of story telling.

I AM the one who mentioned first how GOAT Bully's mic skills are. We arne't debating that because if you think Ryback in this roll has had any promo issues you'd be sadly mistaken. Ryback is a newbie to the main stage. Buh Buh has been doin it for 2 decades. So yes he can SELL himself as a bully kayfabe wise but put those guys side by side or in a room and Ryback is the guy you don't go near if he is looking retarded and snaggle toothed, roided out and snarled up. Bull is dressed like a church boy trying to look tough so the minority kids wont pick on him on the bus ride home. NY skully, sh*tty vinyl vest with bull sh*t iron on tags, 5150 on his shirt with a skull print and a fking CHAIN around his neck and tossing around the bull horns. He is literally the version of a cyber bully in real life. A nerd with words that can shatter mountains but he's still a puppy dog under all the bully facade.


But at the end of the day, we don't have to agree, we are all entitled to our opinions. I agree Bully Ray is the better speaker, years upon years in the game, no sh*t. But because of that is he a better bully? Is CM Punk more intimidating than Brock Lesnar just because he can cut better promos? I'm just askin..


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*

I find the whole thing kind of funny, only because none of the other babyface wrestlers seem to give a damn about it.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback the bully*



Kassimo said:


> I find the whole thing kind of funny, only because none of the other babyface wrestlers seem to give a damn about it.


LOL, yeah literally no one cares he's doing it...

They should have had Henry and show going to the cafeteria and noticing all the soup was gone and the tables were messed up, then Sweet-T and Brodus Clay come in looking for a place to sit and all the tables are broke.

Bad news for Ryback..


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

This is the best as a character he's been since he was on fire last year going into the main event scene. Honestly, he makes some good tv right now. Whether people hate him or not he's kind of become a wrestler people invest in, he's got presence. He's a good bully, they're building up to him getting a taste of his own medicine which would be fun to see


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

The thing about Ryback's current character is that it's just going to lead to him losing on PPV again. Eventually, some plucky face is going to stand up to him, beat him, and all of this will be for nothing. Not really the best way to get a guy that can't win a big match back on track.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



King BOOKAH said:


> You're out of your mind he is ONE inch taller and 20lbs lighter not to mention the difference in physique and general way he carries his mass. Bully Ray doesn't LOOK like a Bully to me.. He reminds me of the douchebag who THOUGHT people were scared of him cause he was fat or chubby and bigger than the other kids where as Ryback is over 290lbs of pure muscle mass... You wouldn't be able to tell that 1" height difference but that 20lb difference, and lets be honest, about a 8% difference in body fat. Its like comparing the Blob to the Juggernaut.
> 
> I'm far from a WWE-Mark but you TNA knuckle draggers and unwashed masses crack me up if you think that "Buh Buh Duddly" is anything close to intimidating then you have to be one of the people who take kayfabe a little too serious and actually think CM Punk could beat up Lesnar or Bryan could take out Cena.
> 
> ...


You really think Ryback is 290 pounds?

This is how a 6'3 290 pound man looks like:










Ryback is 6'1 260 at the most.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

The thing really holding Ryback back is the mic work I think, this character is just missing something, he's gotta do something a little bit different rather than the same picking on random guys thing every week.

I would like to see him in a feud as I said before, perhaps that could really help this character even more.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



J.S. said:


> You really think Ryback is 290 pounds?
> 
> This is how a 6'3 290 pound man looks like:
> 
> ...


So you're going to tell me that they overstated Ryback's height and weight by significant margins, but Brock Lesnar's are exactly accurate? Sounds fishy to me.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

hopefully this sticks, "ryback rules" reminded me of billy madison.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

ryback is wasted as a bully, picture this - it's a backstage segment with darren young being interviewed about his upcoming wwe title match and out of nowhere ryback shows up sporting a sparkly magic wand and a full pink fairy outfit with wings, he then in a happy and excitable voice tells darren he will grant him one wish, darren young accepts the offer and wishes for it to start raining men..


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



J.S. said:


> You really think Ryback is 290 pounds?
> 
> This is how a 6'3 290 pound man looks like:
> 
> ...


You are probably one of those people who don't know much about weight lifting and muscle mass...

Ryback has a lower BMI than probably anyone else on the show besides maybe Cesraro. fat weighs less than muscle. Guys like Henry, Big E, and Lesnar are power houses but people who are super strong never look like Roidback. It requires lots of calorie maintenance and those guys look HUGE but the weights dont tell the whole story.

Lesnar isn't even 290. And he is listed at 6'3" regardless of your opinion. Same with buh buh being listed at the size and weight he is listed it, doesn't seem legit but we can speculate all day.

Ryback doesn't have to be as wide as Big E or Lesnar to weigh more when his muscle mass is far higher than both of them. You're barking up the wrong tree if you wish to continue in the argument. Better come back with some facts next time.

:draper2


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Here is the difference between Skip Sheffield and Roidback. 










Even as Shefield he was listed at like 260-270. Now look at how much more muscle mass he has put on while dropping all that soft fat. His soft physique resembles Lesnar/Big E, the later one is where he is now which is Body builder shape. There is no doubt in my mind he weighs more than Lesnar.

And you wanna talk about conflicting heights?..

They make everyone taller on paper but its consistent. I met Dwayne Johnson and we were eye to eye. Supposedly at that point in time he was listed as 6'5" and there is no way in hell he is taller than 6'3"

Lesnar is listed at 6'3" and Cena at 6'1" yet:










Lesnar isn't 6'3" he's closer to 6'2" just like his official nfl combine stats list him as.

We all know the heights are exaggerated but they are exaggerated universally.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Also to round it off you show a picture of Lesnar.. Remember Lesnar has been kept away from guys like Henry, Big Show, Ryback and Big E so that he can look like such a monster. Ryback is probably bigger than Lesnar and there is no doubt in my mind Big E is wider.


Here is Punk in the ring vs Lesnar at his heaviest. (listed at 295)










Now lets see a smaller version than the current Ryback (Listed at 280) in the ring with a heavier version of Punk.











Want more.. Ok lets see Punk on Lesnars shoudlers for an F5










Now Punk on Rybacks shoulders for the SS











Don't believe the kayfabe. Lesnar isn't the strongest guy in the WWE even on the current roster and he's not the biggest either. Its called perception. The same reason certain wrestlers never cross paths.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I dunno why people think muscle mass is so intimidating. Ryback looks so slow and awkward, that anyone smart enough to not get grabbed and tackled to the ground to lay under his weight could knock him out. Muscle doesn't make you able to take a punch (ask Brock), and all that mass does nothing for any combat sport TBH.

He doesn't look bigger than Lesnar at all either. He looks more shredded, because he's a juice machine, but they clearly switched his attire for a reason.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Bully Ryback is one badass dude


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Bully Ryback vs Goldberg...must happen.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Ryback isn't 290 pounds accept that, he's not 45 pounds heavier then Cena.

And i know more about bodybuilding than you _believe me_.

And if you think Ryback didn't rip his gimmick off from Bully Ray you are a brainwashed WWE mark, or do you think it's a coincidence Ryback started wearing a leather vest and a hat just like Bully?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



King187 said:


> I dunno why people think muscle mass is so intimidating. Ryback looks so slow and awkward, that anyone smart enough to not get grabbed and tackled to the ground to lay under his weight could knock him out. Muscle doesn't make you able to take a punch (ask Brock), and all that mass does nothing for any combat sport TBH.
> 
> He doesn't look bigger than Lesnar at all either. He looks more shredded, because he's a juice machine, but they clearly switched his attire for a reason.


Yeah, fighting is totally that easy. I mean, he's a slow lumberwagon who's hands move at a snail's pace and has no strike defense whatsoever in real life. He also has no aggression, and him being likely three times as strong as you if not moreso, will have no bearing on fight outcomes whatsoever. :lmao

As for asking Brock, yeah let's ask Brock about his UFC World Heavyweight Championship on minimal MMA skills, and mostly on just aggression and strength.

Btw, just because Brock lost a few UFC fights doesn't mean average joes shouldn't be scared of people his size in real life. UFC fighters are like the top 1% best fighters on the planet who are far superior in fights to the bottom say, 90-95%. And they struggled to beat Brock Lesnar. Now think about how dumb your insinuation is. I'd hope you'd be better than that bro. Come on now.



J.S. said:


> Ryback isn't 290 pounds accept that, he's not 45 pounds heavier then Cena.
> 
> And i know more about bodybuilding than you _believe me_.
> 
> And if you think Ryback didn't rip his gimmick off from Bully Ray you are a brainwashed WWE mark, or do you think it's a coincidence Ryback started wearing a leather vest and a hat just like Bully?


If by "Ryback ripped off", you actually meant, "WWE ripped off and forced Ryback to do", you might have a point. I don't recall many people claiming bully ray didn't also have a bully gimmick either. They're saying Ryback is a far more convincing bully than weak flabby Bully Ray.

Ryback would much rather do his own cyborg/feed me more gimmick that he was doing before the heel turn he probably never wanted to do in the first place.

I doubt you know more about bodybuilding than that other guy either. His posts have shown far more insight than yours. All you've posted is "hurr durr he's not that weight, he can't be cause hurr durr". And stupidly compare him to Cena who doesn't even have the same body type as Ryback.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



SinJackal said:


> Yeah, fighting is totally that easy. I mean, he's a slow lumberwagon who's hands move at a snail's pace and has no strike defense whatsoever in real life. He also has no aggression, and him being likely three times as strong as you if not moreso, will have no bearing on fight outcomes whatsoever. :lmao
> 
> As for asking Brock, yeah let's ask Brock about his UFC World Heavyweight Championship on minimal MMA skills, and mostly on just aggression and strength.
> 
> ...


Go tell all the wrestlers( not 140 pound plants) Bully Ray made his bitch over the course of his career he's not an intimidating bully, the guy deadlifts 550 pounds for reps you think this guy won't break your face with one punch?

Not saying Ryback is a pussy because he's obviously a very strong and big man but Bully Ray has the reputation of being a legit tough guy, and i don't mean rolling around the floor in boxershorts tough, i mean punch a guy in the face for looking at you funny tough.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

He looked cool on Raw, when he was standing on stage. The jacket and stuff. But I don't like these backstage segments. He actually needs to do something with other wrestlers he can possibly feud. Not just bully some nobodies.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



King187 said:


> I dunno why people think muscle mass is so intimidating. Ryback looks so slow and awkward, that anyone smart enough to not get grabbed and tackled to the ground to lay under his weight could knock him out. Muscle doesn't make you able to take a punch (ask Brock), and all that mass does nothing for any combat sport TBH.
> 
> He doesn't look bigger than Lesnar at all either. He looks more shredded, because he's a juice machine, but they clearly switched his attire for a reason.


Again.. I didn't even mention his size as a factor, another member did. Rybacks presence is more intimidating based on his voice, his demeanor, those fkd up troll teeth, that weird face and just the way he carries himself. Henry is more intimidating than all of them and he isn't cut in the least bit.

Also, don't fall victim to the "He's so big and slow, blah blah blah blah".. This isn't TV and life isn't an after school special. In real life a guy his size is going to beat your ass 99.999% of the time, I don't care how long you stayed up watching reruns of Daniel Bryan and Rey Mysterio matches. I mean you're going to have to land either the perfect critical blow or multiple blows. All he has to do is hit you once or get ahold of you and its a done day.

Using Lesnar as an example was remedial as hell (I swear you guys don't think before you post) Lesnar was THE LONGEST REIGNING UFC HW CHAMPION EVER based purely on the fact he was bigger than everyone and he is facing TRAINED fighters that are still over 240lbs.. If you're a blob, then yeah, you might move slow enough where someone slightly smaller than you could whip your ass, but if you're over 250 and have any type of fighting ability, you can have 22 CM punks 3 Daniel Bryans and 8 Hornswaggales standing on the backs of 6 Mysterios (you like that math) And chances are you're going to regret it.

Don't believe in the kayfabe...


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



J.S. said:


> Ryback isn't 290 pounds accept that, he's not 45 pounds heavier then Cena.
> 
> And i know more about bodybuilding than you _believe me_.
> 
> And if you think Ryback didn't rip his gimmick off from Bully Ray you are a brainwashed WWE mark, or do you think it's a coincidence Ryback started wearing a leather vest and a hat just like Bully?


Like I said, come with some FACTS or go sit in the corner.. You know more than me about body building? I'm in the gym right now posting this. I'm no roided freak but I've played football my entire life and judo and have been around this crowd for 2 decades. There are guys that are SMALLER than me that out weigh me and it makes perfect sense.

You say there is no way Ryback weighs 45lbs more than Cena welll then you must also agree Lesnar doesn't weigh 45lbs more either you dimwit.

STOP ARGUING WITH YOURSELF... Its a Lose-Lose situation.

And who the fk said anything about Rybacks character not being a jab at Bully Ray? You must be pulling sh*t at of your ass to stay afloat on that sinking ship you're on... Its OBVIOUS they are going that route from the skully to the leather vest BUT they are 2 different bulys. Bully Rey is douche bag bully, the kind of bully that does more talking than fighting. And ryback is billed as an asshole bully, the kind of guy that does it for fun.

This discussion is obviously beyond your cerebral capacity so maybe it should end here..


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



J.S. said:


> Go tell all the wrestlers( not 140 pound plants) Bully Ray made his bitch over the course of his career he's not an intimidating bully, the guy deadlifts 550 pounds for reps you think this guy won't break your face with one punch?
> 
> Not saying Ryback is a pussy because he's obviously a very strong and big man but Bully Ray has the reputation of being a legit tough guy, and i don't mean rolling around the floor in boxershorts tough, i mean punch a guy in the face for looking at you funny tough.


DON'T BELIEVE IN THE KAYFABE KID!!!


No I wont go ask other wrestlers because besides me not having a twitter to do so... 'NOT REAL! If Bully Ray can dead lift 550.. How much do you think Roidback deadlifs? By your argument Ryback would be able to punch a hole through your chest.. 

Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



J.S. said:


> Go tell all the wrestlers( not 140 pound plants) Bully Ray made his bitch over the course of his career he's not an intimidating bully, the guy deadlifts 550 pounds for reps you think this guy won't break your face with one punch?
> 
> Not saying Ryback is a pussy because he's obviously a very strong and big man but Bully Ray has the reputation of being a legit tough guy, and i don't mean rolling around the floor in boxershorts tough, i mean punch a guy in the face for looking at you funny tough.


550 lbs deadlift isn't that impressive. Ryback can nearly bench what Bully Ray can deadlift. Literally. And one can usually deadlift about 40-50% more than what they can bench if you're building your entire body properly. That means Bully Ray probably only benches around 350 tops. Possibly as low as 280-315 area.

I'll give you that that isn't "weak" (he's a pro wrestler, none of them are "weak" obviously), but I was exaggerating that in the first place. Pointless semantics aside, the point that was even made was that people were saying Ryback was the more convincing bully character, not that Bully Ray wasn't intimidating at all. You're fabricating that shit just to argue with thin air. Or fat air in this case, since we're discussing Bully Ray.

And that's a joke too, so relax.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



SinJackal said:


> UFC fighters are like the top 1% best fighters on the planet who are far superior in fights to the bottom say, 90-95%.


Not true at all.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Honestly these segments aren't that bad, maybe there's hope for Ryback after all...


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Ryback´s bullying segments are actually quite entertaining. This gimmick could work.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

It's not a bad gimmick, but it's too bad they've already sort of neutered him as a character by haven't him lose like all of his PPV matches. Monster bully doesn't work so great when you're a monster bully who is easily beatable.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

:lol

"Billy's a stupid name"..

So great.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

 Poor Billy.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

As far as I'm concerned, Billy's dad was the heel here. Totally dissed Ryback! Ryback was completely justified in flipping out! I'm kinda surprised Ryback didn't fvck him up! :agree:


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Ryback's bullying segments are one of the better points of the show lately. I preferred still Ryback's face character (other than the very unfavorable booking), but it's good to see him get a sort of push with the bully gimmick.




Slowhand said:


> Not true at all.


Explain how it isn't true rather than lazily post a one-liner in reply.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

How many shows have they said the line, "Ryback is definitely not the ambassador to our BA Star campaign"? Seriously I think they have said that every time Ryback has done that.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Ryback is hilarious - sort almost kinda reminds me of hollywood rock..not nearly as charismatic but pretty funny - keep 'em coming


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

He still has the charisma of tree bark.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



rabidwolverine27 said:


> He still has the charisma of tree bark.


Less than Orton?


(Is that even possible?)


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

King BOOKAH said:


> Less than Orton?
> 
> 
> (Is that even possible?)




:lmao if you think ryback has more charisma than Orton fpalm


----------



## SpaceTraveller (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

The last guy wanting an autograph and then saying he didn't even know his name. For his kid? If he didn't know his name, how did he know it was his kid's favorite? He probably wanted to sell it on eBay or something. :grande2


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



xdoomsayerx said:


> :lmao if you think ryback has more charisma than Orton fpalm


I have moving boxes with more charisma than Orton.

I was being sarcastic but now that I am having to think about it.. Hmmm


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



King BOOKAH said:


> Less than Orton?
> 
> 
> (Is that even possible?)


Are you joking ?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Bully Ryback is pretty good

His facial expressions in the promo on the last smackdown were awesome lol


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



TomasThunder619 said:


> He looked cool on Raw, when he was standing on stage. The jacket and stuff. But I don't like these backstage segments. He actually needs to do something with other wrestlers he can possibly feud. Not just bully some nobodies.


Give it time. It's leading to someone stepping up to Ryback. As another user said at the start of this thread, this gimmick is asking for Ryback to pick on his own size. With Big Show and Mark Henry busy with The Shield, I'm not quite sure who will end up feuding with Ryback, but someone will, lol.


----------



## Michal (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

"Bill, what a stupid name"... Was that a jab at Goldberg right there?


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



Michal said:


> "Bill, what a stupid name"... Was that a jab at Goldberg right there?


Not likely, considering he said 'Billy'.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



KING. said:


> Give it time. It's leading to someone stepping up to Ryback. As another user said at the start of this thread, this gimmick is asking for Ryback to pick on his own size. With Big Show and Mark Henry busy with The Shield, I'm not quite sure who will end up feuding with Ryback, but someone will, lol.


Maybe Kassius Ohno will be brought in to the main roster. I hope so.


----------



## SportsFan4Life (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



KING. said:


> Give it time. It's leading to someone stepping up to Ryback. As another user said at the start of this thread, this gimmick is asking for Ryback to pick on his own size. With Big Show and Mark Henry busy with The Shield, I'm not quite sure who will end up feuding with Ryback, but someone will, lol.


Big E Langston to make Ryback humble!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I'm waiting on him to pick on Hornswoggle and get punched in the nuts, making Ryback chase him around the entire arena for a entire Raw/Smackdown.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



KING. said:


> Give it time. It's leading to someone stepping up to Ryback. As another user said at the start of this thread, this gimmick is asking for Ryback to pick on his own size. With Big Show and Mark Henry busy with The Shield, I'm not quite sure who will end up feuding with Ryback, but someone will, lol.


Big Zeke? :agree:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Best thing they've done with him since they turned him heel. There's hope for him yet!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



pipsythegypsy said:


> Big Zeke? :agree:


How about :

Mason Ryan.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I'm loving this new gimmick on Ryback. He's so fucking hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Kassimo (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Ryback was too lenient on that fool


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

I gotta be honest, the thing with having the guy fill up his own luggage with water had me laughing my ass off a bit...


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



Crozer said:


> I'm loving this new gimmick on Ryback. He's so fucking hilarious and awesome.


Agreed. Really enjoying this gimmick lol.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

This is so far his best gimmick as a heel and he looks cool in the leather and beanie now if he would come out in jeans the leather and the beanie he would be badass. Everyone likes a badass


----------



## Completos (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



Necramonium said:


> I'm waiting on him to pick on Hornswoggle and get punched in the nuts, making Ryback chase him around the entire arena for a entire Raw/Smackdown.


This, I can imagine Ryback chasing him, with his knees bended squabbling after Hornswoggle, haha


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*



Slowhand said:


> Not true at all.


How is that not true?


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

Something funny is how WWE has to call him "Bully Back" or something like that, cause they know if they call him "Bully Ry" or "Bully Ryback", it sounds too much like a certain someone else(while it is another company,and one WWE doesn't view as competition,you KNOW there'll be those fans who will just chant "Bully Ray" during these events)


And I find it strange how WWE billed Ryback from "Sin City" when he was a good guy,but when he's a bad guy, he's from "Las Vegas".....shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

AS Ryback he was suppose to be a super human monster thus the Sin City reference.. As the Bully he's just a meathead asshole so he gets a regular location like the rest of us peons.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

He could be interesting if he adds more moves to his matches and takes on a more smash mouth style kinda like scsa


----------



## Michal (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

"...my guest at this time - ryback"
"haha... the big guy! haha..."

I love this man! hes playing it so well i really had to laugh, which is pretty rare


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

He plays the Bully so well, I fucking love it. I love how Jerry speaks out his ass too talking about how he can't be a part of the B A Star program when he recently just granted a Make A Wish kid his wish. Ryback is awesome.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*"The Big Guy"*

That was the best part of RAW. The way Ryback said it was so extremely retarded yet funny at the same time.

:lmao


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Cant be worse than Krypto- NIIIIIITTTTEEEE


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Just when you think it can't get any worse...... :lol


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

I love those promos, finally something good from rayback.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

It was the best line on Raw BY FAR, I've watched that segment five times & it still gets me :lmao


----------



## Robb Stark (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

I love it. :lol

He's owned this role. He's turned WWE's fuckery into something good. He's going to be around for a long time hopefully.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Ryback seems to be coming into his own, these bullying segments have been awesome and the cocky manner in which he said "The big guy" was just pure awesome.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

this role fits Ryback very well :ex:


----------



## The Chick Magnet (May 16, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

One word to describe: Lol.

But in all honesty, I like this gimmick and it can go places.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

I preferred his delivery when he said it on Smackdown.




31 secs in.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Loved it. Saying the big guy while laughing was awesome and stupid at the same time. :lol


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

This is another great example of WWE booking right now. A great slow build on the heel character of Ryback, the perfect set-up to put a babyface over big time.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Please make his smile after he says " The big Guy!" into a smiley on here. please.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Loving these bullying segments, wonder where they're going with it though.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Yeah these are hilarious, I dont know if its intentional but its making me laugh more how Ryback doesnt seem to wrestle anymore just hangs about in the back being a cunt :lol


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

He's not acting,he genuinely retarded.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Would rather watch Ryback read the Bible than watch a Bray Wyatt promo.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



RadGuyMcCool said:


> I preferred his delivery when he said it on Smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it. So funny.

Favor from the Big Guy!


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Ryback The Bully*

They kind of ruin it by stating that Ryback is not apart of the Be A Star program, but I supposed they have to do that.

For Business. :HHH2


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



RadGuyMcCool said:


> I preferred his delivery when he said it on Smackdown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, classic


----------



## Some guy (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



Jacare said:


> LMAO, classic


He's reminding me of The rock from 2003 (hollywood)

Loads of charisma, presence, charm,etc..


Rybacks gonna be a huge star


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

FAVOUR FROM THE BIG GUY

Ryback bring the lols every segment! RYBACK ... LUUUUULZ!


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Hilariously entertaining. Loving this new gimmick.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



Some guy said:


> He's reminding me of The rock from 2003 (hollywood)
> 
> Loads of charisma, presence, charm,etc..
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Huge fan of Ryback and I love these bully promos.

The Big Guy thing is so funny, reminds me of the Guy in the Chair from TPB.


----------



## Michal (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Loving it too. Didnt like him as a face and even less in his cryback role, but this thing is great and turned me into an avid fan of his. Hopefully he gets to be bully in the ring as well. Let the underdogs win with a small package or sth, just dont turn him into a crying bitx no more, please!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

It all started with "STOOOPID"

I am legitimately a fan of his now.
He's embracing his short bus status and giving me moments every week because of it.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

"Ryback fan since day 1"


----------



## Gaston (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Ryback Was meant for this gimmick. But he still got a lot before he gets back to main event. Give him a fued with a mid carder and let us see if hes main event or not


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

People love Ryback's gimmick now because he isn't having matches ironically


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Ryback is doing his best with what they gave him. WWE pushed him into the main event too fast and it kinda hurt him but he recovered from it. Sure it's not the best gimmick but he putting his own style into it and I love it. Plus some of the guys hes bullying deserve it.


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

I do look forward to these Ryback bullying skits,the face he puts he says "the big guy" is hilarious.
It's working for him so far and hopefully something good comes out of it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Ryback is doing his best with what they gave him. WWE pushed him into the main event too fast and it kinda hurt him but he recovered from it. Sure it's not the best gimmick but he putting his own style into it and I love it. Plus some of the guys hes bullying deserve it.


A lot of people say he was pushed too fast before he was ready but I honestly don't think it was the case.
He was put in as a space filler acd that feed me more line caught on quick abd he got way over super fast and you really can't ignore that..a push was deserved.the main problem was he was a victim of bad timing,he got over smack on the middle of punks title reign and the company was invested in that.
Once they realized they couldn't give him the belt that's she's they dropped the ball by having him loose,his momentum took a pounding but hopefully it was a blessing in disguise and this new bulky gimmick will lead to another..smarter better booked push.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

He reminds me of late era heel Austin to be honest.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

He's honestly one of the best parts of Raw now. Whether or not that's a good thing is still up in the air.


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

He plays the meathead role to perfection.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

So far this is my favorite segment of his. Gold, pure gold.


----------



## Stefy (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tanaka vs Awesome (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



The Lady Killer said:


> He's honestly one of the best parts of Raw now. Whether or not that's a good thing is still up in the air.


that means you think the rest of the show, overall, might not be that good, right? that's why i said don't be so negative when raw has been really good lately


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

To be fair, last week wasn't that great aside from the Punk/Heyman and Bryan/Corporation stuff. To each their own, though. I praised Ryback. Don't see how that's negative.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



Culebra75 said:


> A lot of people say he was pushed too fast before he was ready but I honestly don't think it was the case.
> He was put in as a space filler acd that feed me more line caught on quick abd he got way over super fast and you really can't ignore that..a push was deserved.the main problem was he was a victim of bad timing,he got over smack on the middle of punks title reign and the company was invested in that.
> Once they realized they couldn't give him the belt that's she's they dropped the ball by having him loose,his momentum took a pounding but hopefully it was a blessing in disguise and this new bulky gimmick will lead to another..smarter better booked push.
> 
> ...


Even though a push was deserved, it wouldn't had went that far cause of bad timing(Rock was gonna get the belt at RR).

But this is doing both WWE and Ryback a good thing:
1. Ryback gets Air Time on Raw and Smackdown
2. He doesn't have to really talk so it's hiding one of his weak point(even though he is improving)
3.He getting a reaction from the crowd and people who are watching at home
4.This is helping The Be A Star Campaign cause it's proving scenarios for different situations


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



LigerJ81 said:


> Ryback is doing his best with what they gave him. WWE pushed him into the main event too fast and it kinda hurt him but he recovered from it. Sure it's not the best gimmick but he putting his own style into it and I love it. Plus some of the guys hes bullying deserve it.


The main event push didn't hurt him, how they booked him after the main event push is what hurt him (the constant jobbing to The Shield). Ryback got over huge during that main event push. It's really funny how people forget that. Listen to these massive pops Ryback got:













Snapdragon said:


> People love Ryback's gimmick now because he isn't having matches ironically


People only started to hate Ryback because he got booked well against Punk for awhile at the peak of Punkfan retardation on this forum. Any time someone looked good against Punk during a segment or match it was instant and long term hate for that person.

He was never really "pushed to the moon" like some claimed he was, he got a VERY short push because Cena needed a temporary replacement due to injury. Prior to it, he was just getting over beating mostly nameless wrestlers and not harming anybody's status in the process, and after the Punk thing he got buried for months by repeatedly being forced to put over The Shield. Ryback's the main reason they even got over. He took like half their beatdowns which is crazy since WWE booked them to do a ton of beatdowns. That's what really hurt Ryback, not being put in the main event.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Hilarious. This is one of my favorite gimmicks in a long time. Ryback looks like a fucking hard ass, and the idiot meat head bully is so funny.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

Ryback's bully gimmick is extremely lame. He's even worse as a heel but I got to admit I laughed so hard at "The Big guy!" :lmao. Best thing Ryback has ever done.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

He's like the new Steiner. He sounds so dumb (unintentionally) that it does a 360 into being genius.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

HeidenRYch.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

This and Orton's car getting it's own entrance to HHH's music were my favorite parts of RAW


----------



## issyk1 (Jan 11, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

I'm loving this new Ryback, THE BIG GUY!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



forum won't let me upload it as my signature .


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown. (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*

To be fair, I LOL'd.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



Crusade said:


> forum won't let me upload it as my signature .


:lmao this is awesome.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



bmp487 said:


> He's like the new Steiner. He sounds so dumb (unintentionally) that it does a 360 into being genius.


All he needs now is to get on the mic and yell *"HE'S FAT!"* and he's golden.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



Crusade said:


>


:lol


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Crusade said:


> forum won't let me upload it as my signature .


Hahaha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

This is the best version of Ryback yet, and the character he probably always should have been. The "cowardly bully" thing was stupid. He should just be a jerk thug. That's what they've done with him, and I think it's worked better than any other version of him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think he's nailing the 80's movie bully gimmick. Amusing comedy mid-carder is a much better spot to be than future endeavors.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Geeee said:


> I think he's nailing the 80's movie bully gimmick. Amusing comedy mid-carder is a much better spot to be than future endeavors.


he's Chet from Weird Science lol


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

I am not liking the vest, and jeans. Complete rip off of Bull Ray's look. If they only changed his theme music, and gave him this instead.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

He needs to change to denim thought blue jeans boots and a denim vest with his logo in the back and have him wrestle in the vest like the undertaker used too would be actually in my mind cool


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

he is more entertaining now


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

His current gimmick suits him well. One of the few guys that entertains me atm.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ryback is the man.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



RyanPelley said:


> Hilarious. This is one of my favorite gimmicks in a long time. Ryback looks like a fucking hard ass, and the idiot meat head bully is so funny.


:lol

Yes I enjoy it...

He reminds me of Biff or some shit from Back to the Future...but bald.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: "The Big Guy"*



O Fenômeno said:


> :lol
> 
> Yes I enjoy it...
> 
> He reminds me of Biff or some shit from Back to the Future...but bald.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

:lmao









I never thought i would say this but i'm a fan of his character. Him saying "The Big Guy" had me rolling, i missed most of Raw and didnt even catch his segment. Don't think he has had any matches but his character is on a roll. Really hoping he can face Sheamus down the line in an epic upper midcard feud.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ryback's been hilarious. I was actually a fan when he was an unstoppable monster, but after they had him take that legit pinfall loss at EC, plus just having him become The Shield's bitch in general by then, I lost interest.

But Ryback has been killing it. Last week with the shower rape bag drown skit, and this week with "THE BIG GUY!", it's been awesome. His promos seem a lot more natural now as well.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

truk83 said:


> I am not liking the vest, and jeans. Complete rip off of Bull Ray's look. If they only changed his theme music, and gave him this instead


He is suppose to be a bad bay and everyone knows that bad boys have leather vests and drive their harley´s...


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

I find his bully stuff really funny


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

After he said "The Big Guy" it pretty much cemented my liking of his bully character :lol

Really, he does a great job at it. Hope it goes somewhere.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Y2Jbabyy said:


> I actually enjoyed his promo and his character is not too bad. I hope they build him up as this massive bully. Actually finding myself interested in what he is going to be doing going forward.


:lmao This is why I like the heel Ryback. He's funny. Unlike some other corny people.:cena4


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

It seems to me like the perfect type of heel to fight underdog bryan


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like they found Rybacks niche...now book it properly!


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

They most certainly are waiting for baby face Sheamus to come back.. Its the only reason tat Ryback hasn't been in a match. Once the bully face Sheamus comes back then he's going to seek revenge on the heel bully Ryback so he can be the ambassador for the be a star program..


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

FredForeskinn said:


> He is suppose to be a bad bay and everyone knows that bad boys have leather vests and drive their harley´s...


These are the same people who think he's Goldberg because he's a bald buff white guy despite almost exact opposite booking and no similar moves or lines, think that he was trying to cosplay as a Team Rocket member because he had an "R" on his skull cap, and insist he had an earpiece in his ear as he delivered promos because he was wearing said skullcap. It couldn't have just been some new merch they were trying to sell. . .no. . .it was a cover for him to get lines fed to him! -_-

Of course bad boys wear that shit. Don't expect these slobs to understand simple, basic things like that though. They're paranoid as hell and overly generalize everything.

The Big Guy doesn't approve.


----------



## Finlay12 (Mar 12, 2008)

RYBACK RULES. That is all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hated his Feed me more crap, I'm loving this new bully


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> Why does he keep saying ''RYBACK RULZ!'' ?
> 
> 
> :hayden3:ryback


Cause he's da big guy!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> :lmao


Can't stop laugh about it :lmao

Damn Ryback! :


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

His face while saying the big guy is so fucking epic. :lol


----------



## kaiho (May 29, 2010)

I liked the guy since his Skip Sheffield days (actually i had a weird preference for him winning that NTX season) but i could never explain why. 

I was surprised by the push he got when he returned from injury as Ryback but i welcomed it.

nowadays i kind of hated his bully gimmick but after the "Favour from the Big Guy!" line and the way he says it i enjoy the laughs he is giving me. Love him ... just for that. 

as you can understand i am easily pleased :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

They need to turn this thread into the "_Official Ryback discussion thread_". The big guy deserves it.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> His face while saying the big guy is so fucking epic. :lol


Hahahahah yes you're right :


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It's better than his old shit. Just keep him as a mid carder-upper mid carder and I'll be fine.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

HAHA THE BIG GUY.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> HAHA THE BIG GUY.





















:lol


----------



## Stefy (Feb 4, 2013)

:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

I enjoyed it quite a bit when he declared himself "the big guy" on appearing and while I'm generally positive on Ryback I'm not a huge fan of this bully storyline in general. I just don't enjoy the segments. I mean they're effective heel segments. But I don't find them entertaining.

Edit: Also the Team Rocket beanie is amazing.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Who do you think is going to stand up to him? You think they may turn someone face since all the current big faces seem to be involved in feuds or are close to being.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

He should sit at a diner, waitress serves him eggs, then he throws the plate on the floor and says MAKE IT AGAIN!!! LOL


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

Punk Fan said:


> I hated his Feed me more crap, I'm loving this new bully


It wasn't that bad,that's what got him over if they'd not goofed on his push people would be saying different now,it's akin to DB's YES and NO chants ..that's what got him over but I do agree this bulky angle is definitely more entertaining.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

They should never stop doing those segments, & he should wrestle once a month only, horrible booking would probably destroy him, his segments are way too entertaining to be buried.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> *Who do you think is going to stand up to him*? You think they may turn someone face since all the current big faces seem to be involved in feuds or are close to being.


Said it a few times now to people that I think this is leading to Sami Zayn debuting.

We've not really had a babyface NXT debut yet and his character fits the bill.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

This shit with Ryback is fucking 100% perfect, they've nailed what his gimmick needs to be and he's fucking hilarious and such a dick in this role. 

easiest way to generate heat and works so well, these segments of him just picking on people unk3 the pay off when someone kicks the shit out of him will be cool.


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish the crowd would stop chanting Goldberg at him. Enough already


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

kingbucket said:


> I wish the crowd would stop chanting Goldberg at him. Enough already


I'm starting to think that the "Goldberg" chant is like his Kurt Angle "You Suck" kind of thing. I don't think people are really saying he's a Goldberg ripoff anymore, it's just the crowds unique way of booing him. Last week you could hear children chanting, "Goldberg, Goldberg," and there's no chance that most of those kids ever saw Bill Goldberg wrestle.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Sadly, these are becoming my favorite parts of Raw/SD lately

'RYBACK ITH THE REETHON YOUR NOT IN THA SUMMERSLAM MATCH THI SUNDA.... *serious face* What are you looking at?' lmaoooooo


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> I'm starting to think that the "Goldberg" chant is like his Kurt Angle "You Suck" kind of thing. I don't think people are really saying he's a Goldberg ripoff anymore, it's just the crowds unique way of booing him. Last week you could hear children chanting, "Goldberg, Goldberg," and there's no chance that most of those kids ever saw Bill Goldberg wrestle.


Wasn't Angle still getting the "You Suck" chants even when he was face? And then went on to do the promo where when the fans chanted You Suck he referred it to his opponent


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

FlemmingLemming said:


> I'm starting to think that the "Goldberg" chant is like his Kurt Angle "You Suck" kind of thing. I don't think people are really saying he's a Goldberg ripoff anymore, it's just the crowds unique way of booing him. Last week you could hear children chanting, "Goldberg, Goldberg," and there's no chance that most of those kids ever saw Bill Goldberg wrestle.


Even then, its not good.


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

But can they maintain this or next week will he be in a pink toto dancing against fandango with head?

Like I said he reminds me of look wise doa , early badass taker, hhh in 01-2 , all of them was a success except for doa. 

Personal opinion he needs to wear more biker type gear and tweak his moveset a bit and trash talk in the ring more. This could be a really good stage of his career and he could be a anti hero too


----------



## BoutDamnTime (Aug 28, 2012)

"THA BIG GUY"

Rybacks been hilarious recently, hopefully it wont be a short run before THA BIG SHOW comes in and buries him :show


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

BoutDamnTime said:


> "THA BIG GUY"
> 
> Rybacks been hilarious recently, hopefully it wont be a short run before THA BIG SHOW comes in and buries him :show


What Big Show?? Show is just..







:lol


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

FlemmingLemming said:


> I'm starting to think that the "Goldberg" chant is like his Kurt Angle "You Suck" kind of thing. I don't think people are really saying he's a Goldberg ripoff anymore, it's just the crowds unique way of booing him. Last week you could hear children chanting, "Goldberg, Goldberg," and there's no chance that most of those kids ever saw Bill Goldberg wrestle.


Fair point.. But didn't the "you suck" thing start on wwe television. If memory serves me correctly, the crowd didn't start chanting "you suck" during Angle's entrance music until he and Edge did that promo together where Edge had the crowd chant "you suck" during Angle's theme.. I can understand that chant, because wwe put it in the fans' mind and milked it in other segments. As far as I can tell with Ryback, they have done as much as possible to not have Ryback be a Goldberg ripoff. And who's to say that's a bad idea any way. When Ryback was running through the roster, he was over as hell. I'm no Ryback mark, but I do think he has something to offer. And I am enjoying his latest bully stuff. Hell, chant Bully Ray if you think he's ripping something off. Other than being a strong, bald headed, white man, Ryback and Goldberg characters have nothing in common. It's a little irritating, but whatever. Nothing is perfect. I hope Ryback continues to be entertaining in this role. Maybe those chanting Goldberg will shut up long enough to be entertained by what he's doing. And it will go away


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol "The big guy!" Ryback is pure gold every week now. Watching him intimidate these little runts every week is just so damn funny. I'm glad he's finally got a gimmick now other than just being a big guy destroying people in the ring.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Y2J_Ado said:


> What Big Show?? Show is just..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see that GIF I run to youtube & watch the segment one more time :lmao


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Every time I see that GIF I run to youtube & watch the segment one more time :lmao


Hahahahah yes me too 

Or I Just Watch the Gif with the Video :lmao

"The Big Guy!" *laugh* xD

Ps:


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Y2J_Ado said:


> Hahahahah yes me too
> 
> Or I Just Watch the Gif with the Video :lmao
> 
> ...


Never in a million years did I think Ryback's segments would be the most entertaining in Raw/SD, but its been happening for weeks now.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> Never in a million years did I think Ryback's segments would be the most entertaining in Raw/SD, but its been happening for weeks now.


Me too. "The Big Guy!" got finally his gimmick the Bully. : That gimmick is perfekt for him

And yeah laughed even I scrolled this over, because of the gif


----------



## Zeek (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm curious if he will ever turn his attention to a Diva. Maybe give Layla a wedgy in one of her thongs? :ass


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

This might be a bit random but if something i find Sami Zayn to be the perfect target for his bullying leading into a feud.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Zeek said:


> I'm curious if he will ever turn his attention to a Diva. Maybe give Layla a wedgy in one of her thongs? :ass


that would be interesting :


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Said it a few times now to people that I think this is leading to Sami Zayn debuting.
> 
> We've not really had a babyface NXT debut yet and his character fits the bill.


I hope not. Ryback needs to be put over himself , not put over even more young fucks on their way in. He already put over three guys HARDCORE in the process of destroying his own image and push (The Shield).

Ryback's dues are paid both in developmental and on tv. Way past time to put him over, not still have him put over other people to the detriment of himself and his own career yet again. All the guy has is one roll up win to his name for "fued wins" if you can even call it that, which I don't. . .

Give "the big guy" a break and stop calling for even more fued losses than he already has. :\ He's yet to be booked to win a fued. Last thing he needs right now is to lose more.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That gif is amazing. 

They need to show Ryback kicking everyone's ass at the bar next week. Automatic gold.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Dunno
To me it is pretty cringe-worthy


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd never thought that one day the IWC would like Ryback. Pretty much everything can happen in here. I can see Bo Dallas being one of our favourites one day.

Btw, one more time pls


----------



## Eskuhbro (Jul 2, 2013)

I can see him feuding with Sheamus when he gets back. At least that's how I reason it in my own mind...

Someone needs to dial 1-800-fella to stop Ryback!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I've liked his bully character. The way he walks around like he's hot shit is hilarious.


----------



## Deadpoolite (Aug 7, 2006)

Zeek said:


> I'm curious if he will ever turn his attention to a Diva. Maybe give Layla a wedgy in one of her thongs? :ass


He should smack AJ Lee's ass as she's prancing down the hallway heading to/after a match, then she stops in her tracks turns around all slow and psycho like, jumps on him, and bites his nose or something similarly crazy.

Then she sends Big E to take care of him. That'll be a nice feud.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Also would you say Ryback's bully character is better than Bubba Ray's?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Everybody Loves


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

Remember when the midcard was actually interesting? I do....just.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Btw, one more time pls


Hahaha :



LigerJ81 said:


> Everybody Loves


:yes


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Y2Jbabyy said:


>


Still fucking love it. So beautiful and brutal! :lol
Also the bitchslap was SICK!
I feel so sorry for that poor guy. 

Love Ryback right now.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I've always been a massive Ryback fan. And I like this gimmick but I hope that he doesn't get owned by someone like Big Show. Ryback has got it at all. I still preferred him as a face though... he was money and WWE fucked it up.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

He does not need to put over anybody, he put over enough people already, now its time for others to put him over, he should bully people every week until Sheamus returns, & then Sheamus should put him over.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Jimshine said:


>


Lol xD

This looks like a Group :lol


----------



## pipebombs (Jul 20, 2013)

His laugh makes him look retarded but he looks like a beast bullying everyone backstage. I think he should feud with someone like cody rhodes, play up the david and goliath story


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

he has ALWAYS been over no matter what crap they give him.

I'm enjoying his recent run though haha. he's awesome as the bully.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I love how that Gif was a gif my friend made for me after we were laughing about "The Big Guy!" comment from Ryback and now its all over this thread :lol. Love it.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Crusade said:


> I love how that Gif was a gif my friend made for me after we were laughing about "The Big Guy!" comment from Ryback and now its all over this thread :lol. Love it.


Nice !

You friend is









:lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is the only point in time since Ryback debuted that I even slightly have enjoyed his material. He's actually doing not bad right now with this gimmick. IMO, he was terrible as a face and as a heel. Now, at least, with this gimmick, he's doing fine.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Remember what I said about the Ryback bandwagon? unk2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Slowhand said:


> He should sit at a diner, waitress serves him eggs, then he throws the plate on the floor and says MAKE IT AGAIN!!! LOL


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Remember what I said about the Ryback bandwagon? unk2


I'm still not a fan at all tbh but I would be lying if I didn't find this hilarious. Got to give credit where's due. "The Big Guy!" had me in hysterics :


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Best.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Jimshine said:


>












Hahahahahah that's even better hahahahahahahahahah :


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

_Da Big Guy!_


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Jof said:


> _Da Big Guy!_


You mean !


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

> There is currently a creative situation taking place in WWE where they are trying to determine the next “Paul Heyman Guy.”
> 
> One of the top candidates is *Ryback*, with many feeling he could benefit from Paul as a tutor and mouthpiece. There is also talk about it being *someone new from developmental*. However, we’re told with Curtis Axel “being kind of a dud so far,” it would make more sense if they went with a name the WWE audience is already familiar with.
> 
> ...


Interesting stuff.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Interesting stuff.


Yeah, fuck Axel, give Heyman:










:heyman5


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

This thread is awesome :lmao


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Alo0oy said:


> This thread is awesome :lmao












You answer for you post is also at the 2nd gif to see xDD


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

THE BIG GUY


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

lol that other "The Big Guy!" Gif is gone, can't use -.-

#THE FUCKING BIG GUY GIF


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Spoiler: 4-2-3-1 Formation

























































































Ryback RULES! STOOPID!


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

This got really fast fame. :

Every body wants to be


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, fuck Axel, give Heyman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol

:ex: :ex:


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

I want that shirt.


----------



## BoutDamnTime (Aug 28, 2012)

As we keep saying, Ryback certainly isn't an ambassador for WWE's BA Star program :lawler


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*small voice* I wish he was the Paul Heyman guy and not this Axel joker


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

gif must be on every Thread that Ryback is involved.

Also you can use it on other Threads like: who is you fav. wrestler?







:lol

Or just: does adr really suck? yes because he isn't









Lol


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Every time I see that gif I just can't help but bust into laughter. For example, it was open lab in class today, and I saw that gif and just lost it, and everyone was looking at me like I was crazy.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

King BOOKAH said:


> I want that shirt.


The Ryback Rules vest or what he's wearing under that? I don't think the vest is available yet. The shirt probably is though, there's a ton of different Ryback merch right now. Literally more than three times as much as Daniel Bryan merch.

Actually I just checked, and the only wrestlers with nearly as many items for sale as Ryback are The Rock, John Cena, CM Punk, and oddly enough Dolph Ziggler.

Cena: 77 items
Punk: 79 items
The Rock: 56 items
Ziggler: 38 items
Ryback: 41 items

No one else even has 20. Most are 12 or less.

Kinda makes me wonder if Dolph Ziggler was meant to be more successful than he was, and that Ryback must be getting a "real" push soon. I was also reading in some other thread on here that supposedly WWE had a meeting for people to come up with ideas for more Ryback merch too.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm loving this "Big Guy" persona. It's given Ryback a much-needed character upgrade, so he's not so one-dimensional. And amazingly, the dopey, cocky bully role suits him perfectly. He's like Biff Tannen from Back to the Future, only this guy will kill "Calvin Klein" in a heartbeat.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't wait to see what







is up to on Smackdown.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

_Need more of the_







_*mimicking Renee Young*_


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao Ya'll people killing me with THE BIG GUY gif


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I would pay for a T-Shirt with Ryback's goofy grin and "THE BIG GUY" in huge letters on it.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

SinJackal said:


> The Ryback Rules vest or what he's wearing under that? I don't think the vest is available yet. The shirt probably is though, there's a ton of different Ryback merch right now. Literally more than three times as much as Daniel Bryan merch.
> 
> Actually I just checked, and the only wrestlers with nearly as many items for sale as Ryback are The Rock, John Cena, CM Punk, and oddly enough Dolph Ziggler.
> 
> ...



No, I want a shirt that says.

"The BIG Guy"

With Ryback making that same face he did in the first video.


----------



## King BOOKAH (Jun 21, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> I would pay for a T-Shirt with Ryback's goofy grin and "THE BIG GUY" in huge letters on it.


Me first.:avit:


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

checkcola said:


> *small voice* I wish he was the Paul Heyman guy and not this Axel joker


He wouldn't have developed this gimmick if he was with Heyman.

For now, let's just enjoy THE BIG GUY~


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

ist just awesome and yeah this gif


----------



## cjforbes (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a strange feeling when Rey Mysterio returns he could face Ryback. Rybacks angle is to be the big bad bully picking on all of the little guys, then Mysterio returns and puts him in his place! Either that or Rey will come back and start a feud with Del Rio over the whole "Mexico's greatest export" thing. 

Either way I like what WWE is doing with Ryback just now. Setting him up for a massive push, which he deserves.

"The Big Guy"


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

SEE YOU OUT THERE ...

...

SHRIMP!


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

This new persona of his really starting to grow on me now I found it really annoying at first.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I've never minded him tbh.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

TIME FOR


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Crusade said:


> TIME FOR


IT'S







!!!

And







didn't tapped out against THE BEARD :lol


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

So excited about


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

When I pull out my dick I'm like its







its so big you damn right when the ladies see the thing it shall shock/shell-shock.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

:lmao.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Sometimes I'm at work and people are talking to me but I can't hear shit cause I'm thinking about going home and watching







on my television.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> When I pull out my dick I'm like its
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol







would laugh


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

As a young man, Goldberg studied tapes of







for inspiration.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

When I grow up, I want to be just like


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

I want to laugh and smiley like


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

I gotta quick looking at this thread, otherwise I won't be able to get any work done. Then I won't be able to afford to see







on my TV screen every week!!


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

If there was ever a statue for the idea of world peace, it needs to be a statue of







smiling exactly like in this gif.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

This laugh and smile should be the face of the Company. And when his Music hits everybody should chant"









And at his Titantron you should see







gif!


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I like Ryback's bully character, it seems natural for him and it helps set him apart. Before they were having do the cowardly heel act, which was coming across as very generic.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Just because we don't have enough gifs of







I'm going to put another one.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Enough with the







gifs


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

This is painfully unfunny...


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

was awesome once again.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

SHRIMP!


----------



## Daulten6 (Jul 18, 2013)

People are marking out for the







now? LOL


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm going to start negging people who use this piece of shit as a smiley.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I cant stop laugh at these promo, can he just do them and not go anyway near the ring ?

The autographing father and one renee interviews him are gold


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Biast said:


> I'm going to start negging people who use this piece of shit as a smiley.


Careful, the







marks might neg train you if you do.


All you'll see in your rep list will be







gifs from top to bottom.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

I wish the morons in the audience would stop with the 'Goldberrrrrrg' chants now. 

It's dull.

It was ok when Ryback was being shoved down our throats, but now they are trying a different direction, under the radar a bit, the Goldberg stuff just no-sells angles.

Does the crowd members think that they are clever in noticing (still) that Ryback looks (and wrestles) like a wrestler from 10 years ago.

We, get it, he's like Goldberg. But he isn't Goldberg so allow him to be 'not Goldberg'.


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

The problem is he has great mic skills and can do a good promo, but is unbelievably boring in the ring (not as bad as Curtis Axel though).


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck, I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Biast said:


> I'm going to start negging people who use this piece of shit as a smiley.


Why does it bother you? just don't visit the thread.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Biast said:


> I'm going to start negging people who use this piece of shit as a smiley.


Comes on







thread. Complains about the GIF.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

mr21gf said:


> The problem is he has great mic skills and can do a good promo, but is unbelievably boring in the ring (not as bad as Curtis Axel though).


The irony of this coming from a TNA mark where 42 year old Bubba is the champ and wrestles better than Ryback?


----------



## Larsosc (Jul 13, 2012)

I just wanted to come on this forum for the first time ever just to say that I am pleased with the amount people use of my "THE BIG GUY!" GIF. Don't want to boast, but err... yeah I made that.

I was going to show you proof but then I realized I have to have a post count greater than 10. If you're absolutely desperate for proof you can PM me or something. I know, I know. I'm boasting about something millions of people could do by themselves but I feel special, catch my drift? 

Anyway, I got to agree that I laughed my ass off when he randomly he introduced himself as the big guy. What makes it even funnier is that it probably was all him. Ryback can be pretty funny at times whether it's unintentional or not. I still kinda dislike this gimmick but I can see it working if he adds more comedy to it, but not to the point where it's forced.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Alo0oy said:


> Why does it bother you? just don't visit the thread.


He's the father that got bullied.


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

ON this Raw it will be an new







Gif maybe :

That would be awesome for this and other threads because it's







RULES!!!!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Wouldn't suprise me if WWE killed this gimmick just as it's going somewhere, I would hate to see him fight a small guy next it really has to be someone with a bit of credit for Ryback to go anywhere in the future and of course he has to win his next match.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Soon.-


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

CM BORK said:


> The irony of this coming from a TNA mark where 42 year old Bubba is the champ and wrestles better than Ryback?


I am not saying Ryback is a bad wrestler at all, I'm just saying he bores the hell out of me in the ring.


----------



## Crozer (Jul 7, 2013)

When I go in the shower, all I see is


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Crozer said:


> When I go in the shower, all I see is


:lmao :lmao :lmao haha just awesome


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Larsosc said:


> I just wanted to come on this forum for the first time ever just to say that I am pleased with the amount people use of my "THE BIG GUY!" GIF. Don't want to boast, but err... yeah I made that.
> 
> I was going to show you proof but then I realized I have to have a post count greater than 10. If you're absolutely desperate for proof you can PM me or something. I know, I know. I'm boasting about something millions of people could do by themselves but I feel special, catch my drift?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Frankly I just came into this thread to see







gif :lmao

But yeah Bully Ryback is simply amazing


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Larsosc said:


> I just wanted to come on this forum for the first time ever just to say that I am pleased with the amount people use of my "THE BIG GUY!" GIF. Don't want to boast, but err... yeah I made that.
> 
> I was going to show you proof but then I realized I have to have a post count greater than 10. If you're absolutely desperate for proof you can PM me or something. I know, I know. I'm boasting about something millions of people could do by themselves but I feel special, catch my drift?
> 
> Anyway, I got to agree that I laughed my ass off when he randomly he introduced himself as the big guy. What makes it even funnier is that it probably was all him. Ryback can be pretty funny at times whether it's unintentional or not. I still kinda dislike this gimmick but I can see it working if he adds more comedy to it, but not to the point where it's forced.


Sup lars .

That gif was all him guys but we also got to credit







for the inspiration!

THANK YOU


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Everybody who clicks to that Thread wants only to see and ONLY







gif


----------



## Y2J_Ado (Feb 11, 2013)

Larsosc said:


> I just wanted to come on this forum for the first time ever just to say that I am pleased with the amount people use of my "THE BIG GUY!" GIF. Don't want to boast, but err... yeah I made that.
> 
> I was going to show you proof but then I realized I have to have a post count greater than 10. If you're absolutely desperate for proof you can PM me or something. I know, I know. I'm boasting about something millions of people could do by themselves but I feel special, catch my drift?


First:







thanks you for making the gif

Second: If next Raw,







does something funny again : than it must be







MOMENT and then you should make another







gif :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Hungry is on a roll and he can't be stopped.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

is entertaining me in a Scott Steiner like way. I love it.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

The







needs more skit dealing with food...like in a grocery store. Or walking up to a guy at Red Lobster and taking his plate because he can. :lol
wait**
:mark: :mark:

He just showed up on SMACKDOWN.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Know i feel part of the IWC!

 :argh: fpalm


----------



## Alo0oy (Feb 1, 2013)

Xapury said:


> Know i feel part of the IWC!
> 
> :argh: fpalm


Its the initiation ritual, posting the GOAT GIF.


----------



## Daulten6 (Jul 18, 2013)

And just a month ago, people hated







:ryback


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

We're all a part of







crew on WF.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

The Big Guy is the best in the world.


----------



## CM BORK (Aug 16, 2013)

Who's going to end The Streak?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

reminds me of something straight out of a cartoon. I love it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DON'T BE A BULLY! BE A STAR! BE


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ryback Ramon.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Everyone riding the Rydick now lol.


----------



## Old_John (Aug 21, 2013)

Dear WWE Creative Team... F*CK OFF! 
Any semi-intelligent fan knows that in a REAL fight Daniel Bryan would get destroyed by...


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Old_John said:


> Dear WWE Creative Team... F*CK OFF!
> Any semi-intelligent fan knows that in a REAL fight Daniel Bryan would get destroyed by...


Not necessarily. Ryback is just a roided up dude who isn't athletic at all.

And who cares anyway. Its for entertainment.....and Ryback is more boring than watching grass grow.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

mewalke1 said:


> Not necessarily. Ryback is just a roided up dude who isn't athletic at all.
> 
> And who cares anyway. Its for entertainment.....and Ryback is more boring than watching grass grow.


You obviously don't know what athletic means if you think he isn't. He's extremely strong, that literally means he's athletic. He's also fast for his size and used to play football.

And you obviously care if you took the time to defend the notion that Bryan would get his jaw jacked by Ryback in a real fight or easily overpowered (both are the most likely scenerios), and went even further as to claim he's just a roided up dude with no athleticism (both being lies based upon ignorance).

I seriously hope we're not going to get a new wave of epic dumbassery on this forum from Bryan marks claiming he's a real fighter now who would kick the asses of the Brock Lesnars and Rybacks of the world like Punk marks have been doing. That's some of the most annoying and deluded shit on here.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Jimshine said:


>


:lmao


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

big men have big needs, ryback knows this and wont stop until the rules will be changed, this is his game of bully so no need to hold back


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds to me like mewalke is salty about







.

I don't blame you though. You're sitting there alone while







lives a life of luxury.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

mewalke1 said:


> Not necessarily. Ryback is just a roided up dude who isn't athletic at all.
> 
> And who cares anyway. Its for entertainment.....and Ryback is more boring than watching grass grow.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Now







is boring.

:ti


----------



## JohnCenaLegend (Aug 31, 2013)

haha.

Ryback is a joke.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

JohnCenaLegend said:


> haha.
> 
> Ryback is a joke.


You just can't handle


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

JohnCenaLegend said:


> haha.
> 
> Ryback is a joke.










DOESN'T DO JOKES.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I do love how over that gif is though, it's more over than he has been in the last 6 months.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

JohnCenaLegend said:


> haha.
> 
> Ryback is a joke.


You need some bully lessons from


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

JohnCenaLegend said:


> haha.
> 
> Ryback is a joke.


I would love to see John Cena get speared through a stage again by


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

JohnCenaLegend said:


> haha.
> 
> Ryback is a joke.


If







catches you saying that he'll pound you to the ground.


----------



## Tnucami (Aug 19, 2013)

The big guy!! I love this new ryback he is hilarious everytime he says "the big guy" makes me laugh


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

At least he's entertaining now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Old_John said:


> Dear WWE Creative Team... F*CK OFF!
> Any semi-intelligent fan knows that in a REAL fight Daniel Bryan would get destroyed by...


bryan trains mma in randy coutures gym in vegas so my money would be on him in a real fight with rules, look at how poor batista looked in his one fight


----------



## Raw Is Regal (Sep 10, 2009)

So he's playing a piss-poor PG Bully Ray?


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not going to get involved in the Bryan vs. Ryback stuff, as I don't give a single shit about who wins in a real fight. However, I'm liking Ryback's new character... but more in a "it's so horrendous that it's amusing" sort of way. One goofy delivery is all he has going for him now. I admittedly found it entertaining, but not to the extent where I think it warrants a major push or anything. He's just playing a cliched school bully. It's devoid of any cleverness and is actually so bad that all you can do is laugh at it. In the ring, they have another big guy who is way more agile and can work a better match (Langston). Just the way I feel about it.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> bryan trains mma in randy coutures gym in vegas so my money would *be on him in a real fight with rules*, look at how poor batista looked in his one fight


Dude real fights have no rules, if I had a fight with Cain Velazquez the second stupid thing I would do (the first stupid thing being get into a fight with him Dx) it's fight with his MMA rules, MMA it's a sport, just check what happened with this MMA bullys for trying to rules the streets. 








And yes Batista looked poor but he still won maybe if he was young and dedicated for a few years more he could be a decent MMA fighter.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

Does this remind any of the Heidenreich angle with Michael Cole when he raped him. I actually thought they may go there when he fucken around with Josh.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

This generation's King Kong Bundy. Build him up, feed him to more talented people and repeat.


----------

